# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  شرح تفليش وأحياء 501 آشا بعد التعريب او التفليش ببرودكت مختلف

## البوب شريف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
اليوم معانا جهاز عنيد جدا جدا وممل جدا للجميع والكل يخاف من تفليشة بسبب موت الجهاز     *  *ولكن اليوم بعد هذا الموضوع سوف يكون هذا الجهاز اسهل شئ تفليشة وتعريبة كمان  
الجميع أتى لة هذا الجهاز كتفليش او رمز حماية ومات معاة او يقف على نوكيا وبعد كدة شاشة سودا ويطفى  
الحل اليوم سهل  
سوف يتم حل ذلك الجهاز عن طريق 2 برنامج  
الاول برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط على اسم البرنامج 
الثانى البوكس العملاق Advance Turbo Box
نبداْ على بركة الله تعالى وتوفيقة    اولا شرح تنزيل الفلاشة من برنامج  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
بعد تنصيب البرنامج سوف تظهر لنا ايقونة البرنامج على سطح المكتب مثل الصورة التالية    
نقوم بالضغط عليها وفتح البرنامج     *  *نختار الاختيار الاخير product support tool   
ستفتح واجهة جديدة كما الصورة التالية      *  سنضغط بها على tools        ستظهر نافذة جديدة نكتب بها البرودكت كود الموجود اسف البطارية بالهاتف        سيتم البحث عن البرودكت وانزل الفلاشة عندما تضغط على كلمة download كما فى الصورة التالية        جارى تحميل الفلاشة       تم الانتهاء من التحميل       
ستجد الفلاشة بعد ذلك فى المسار التالى :  C:\Program Files\Nokia\Phoenix\Products\RM-902 
ستجدها كالأتى      
الان انتهينا من تنزيل الفلاشة الصحيحة  
الان احنا جاهزين لتفلبش الجهاز بالطريقة الصحيحة  
جاء وقت العملاق التربو الان   * * نقوم بفتح العملاق التربو  
ونختار موديل الجهاز  
ستجد البوكس اختار الفلاشة اتوماتيك عندما تختار موديل الجهاز    
نبداء فى تفليش الجهاز واسيبكم مع صور لتفليش الجهاز وعملية الانتهاء      
تم الانتهاء من التفليش      
تم عمل استعادة ضبط مصنع للجهاز      
وهذة صورة للجهاز وهو فى وضع وضع الاختبار بعد التفليش     
 تم تشغيل الهاتف ويوجد بة لغة عربية ايضا  
اتمنى ان اكون سهلت عليكم تفليش هذا الهاتف العنيد

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف ألف شكر بارك الله بيك

----------


## amr_elmasry

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## manedw

thaaaaannnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks

----------


## hani5037

:Smile:  شكرا لك مع التحيه  :Smile:

----------

